# Peak Atlas



## chongmagic (Dec 10, 2019)

I just purchased a Peak Atlas DCA55, I figured that I didn't need the PRO model and didn't want to spend the extra money. Is this just as good for measuring transistors or did I make a boo boo?


----------



## Robert (Dec 10, 2019)

It looks like the DCA55 doesn't do JFET measurements (or Zener diodes), also the DCA75 has USB connectivity for plotting graphical transistor curves.

I will say though, I haven't been overly impressed with my DCA75's ability to measure zener voltage accurately...  I find using a resistor, DMM, and power supply much more reliable.



*DCA55**DCA75**General specifications:
Test current (into short circuit):* ±5mA (typical)
*Test voltage (into open circuit):* ±5V (typical)

*Component Support*

Bipolar transistors (NPN/PNP inc Silicon/Germanium)
Darlington transistors (NPN/PNP)
Enhancement mode MOSFETs (N-Ch and P-Ch)
Depletion mode MOSFETs (N-Ch and P-Ch)
Junction FETs (N-Ch and P-Ch). Only gate lead identified.
Diodes and diode networks (2 and 3 lead types).
LEDs and bi-colour LEDs (2 lead and 3 lead types).
Low power sensitive Triacs and Thyristors (<5mA trigger and hold)
*Measurements*

Part type identification.
Pinout identification.
BJT current gain (hFE).
BJT base emitter voltage (Vbe).
BJT collector leakage current.
MOSFET gate threshold voltage.
Diode forward voltage drop (Vf).










*General specifications:
Test current (into short circuit):* ±12mA (typical)
*Test voltage (into open circuit):* ±12V (typical)

*Component Support*

Bipolar transistors (NPN/PNP inc Silicon/Germanium)
Darlington transistors (NPN/PNP)
Enhancement mode MOSFETs (N-Ch and P-Ch)
Depletion mode MOSFETs (N-Ch and P-Ch)
Junction FETs (N-Ch and P-Ch). Both symmetrical and asymmetrical types.
Enhancement IGBTs (N-Ch and P-Ch).
Diodes and diode networks (2 and 3 lead types).
Zener diodes (up to about 9V).
Voltage regulators (up to about 8V).
LEDs and bi-colour LEDs (2 lead and 3 lead types).
Low power sensitive Triavs and Thyristors (<10mA trigger and hold)
*Measurements*

BJT current gain (hFE).
BJT base emitter voltage (Vbe).
BJT collector leakage current.
MOSFET on and off gate threshold voltages.
MOSFET transconductance.
JFET pinch-off voltage.
JFET transconductance.
JFET IDSS (drain current for Vgs=0)
IGBT on and off gate threshold voltages.
IGBT transconductance.
Voltage regulator output voltage.
Voltage regulator quiescent current consumption.
Voltage regulstor drop-out voltage.
Zener voltage.
Diode forward voltage drop.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 10, 2019)

Robert said:


> It looks like the DCA55 doesn't do JFET measurements (or Zener diodes), also the DCA75 has USB connectivity for plotting graphical transistor curves.
> 
> I will say though, I haven't been overly impressed with my DCA75's ability to measure zener voltage accurately...  I find using a resistor, DMM, and power supply much more reliable.
> 
> ...



Well after seeing that I cancelled my order for the DCA55, I will go with the 75.


----------



## tcpoint (Dec 10, 2019)

Yeah.  The JFET measurements were a deal-breaker for me.  I ended up getting the 75.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 10, 2019)

tcpoint said:


> Yeah.  The JFET measurements were a deal-breaker for me.  I ended up getting the 75.



Yeah one of the main reasons I would want to have the tester.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 10, 2019)

Apparently neither of them are great at measuring germanium, but I don’t have one so that’s just hearsay.


----------



## tcpoint (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't trust the germanium numbers with my DCA75.  I have a homemade tester that I use.  Germaniums are hard to test, anyway.  They are so heat sensitive.  Put your finger on them and the numbers change.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 10, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Yeah one of the main reasons I would want to have the tester.



I wish I would have done the same thing. The DCA 55 is good for what it does and has helped a lot but I wish I had the extra features of the DCA 75.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 10, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> I wish I would have done the same thing. The DCA 55 is good for what it does and has helped a lot but I wish I had the extra features of the DCA 75.


Yeah same here


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Apparently neither of them are great at measuring germanium, but I don’t have one so that’s just hearsay.



Well hearsay will be null and void by tomorrow...ordered one


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Well hearsay will be null and void by tomorrow...ordered one



Got mine today, loving it so far. So many transistors to test and so little time.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2019)

I got the dca55 so we’ll see. I can’t justify twice the price for a few functions I can breadboard test.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I got the dca55 so we’ll see. I can’t justify twice the price for a few functions I can breadboard test.


Mine works good for germanium...
Not so much for JFETs....


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah I figured as much, not worth another 100 bucks CDN for that feature haha


----------



## museums (Dec 16, 2019)

I've had my DCA55 for at least a decade and it does the handful of jobs I use it for pretty nicely. I used to use it for sorting germaniums and what it showed always ended up what I expected when the devices were in circuit. I wouldn't mind having the newer fancy model but the one I have works well enough.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 18, 2019)

Update: I love it 

I really got it for my stash of germanium transistors and it does that in spades. Making sure Mosfets are in spec is quite nice as well.


----------

